# Looking for GRAPHIC cellar management software



## Marsh (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a small cellar of about twenty cases and would like some graphics based software to help me know which wine is in which bottle slot. There are many inventory apps out there, but I have not found one yet that lets me point to a graphic representation of my rack and will tell me what is in a particular slot.
Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## jsiddall (Jan 9, 2014)

Never heard of what you are looking for but how about a spreadsheet?


----------



## flicman (Feb 4, 2014)

I think this is an interesting idea, but how would the software handle wine coolers? Mine have alternating shelving and tinted glass, making the wines in the back very hard/impossible to see with the doors closed. The tall one would need a long lens shot from across the room with the doors open, I'd imagine, to even see all the corks at once.

I think the project might work if you can pick a rack type, width and overall number of racks and then see some kind of 3D rendered version of the storage unit in question, rather than with photos. I don't know why I immediately went to photos in my head. With 3D, you'd have to virtually populate your storage (maybe you'd pick bottle types and color for accuracy?) and it would work like an exploded-view diagram whether you were storing in a fridge or a rack.

Good thought - I wonder what the next step for something like this is. I don't have the coding to make it happen alone.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

Uncorked cellar, is software that is what your looking for.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2014)

Marsh, I would just do an Excel spreadsheet, configured like your wine cellar shelves. Insert a comment (i.e. the wine that is in that location) and when you click on that location the comment will show you what is there. When you drink the bottle, clear the comment. The little triangles in the corners will tell you which locations are filled. If you can use Excel, it will cost you nothing.


----------



## jsiddall (Feb 4, 2014)

I did this in a LibreOffice spreadsheet. One tab has all the data in a table and from that the next tab builds a visual, color coded layout of the cellar. A small screen cap is attached below.

Jeff


----------



## BMac (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.vinotekasoft.com/

I use this on my mac. You can create a visual wine rack and tag each slot with what wine is there.


----------



## Davolous (Feb 24, 2014)

You could try Microsoft Visio, but it's not cheap.







But you could take a floor plan and point to charts and tables outside of it.


----------

